# Eating problem



## blank (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello I'm new here, I have a vizsla his name is Sky and he has eating problems from the first day with brought him home.
Today he is almost 2 years old and yet he doesn't eat his daily douses.
I tried to change his dog food (royal canin , pro plane , ekanuba , timber wolf), he get's his exercise but won't eat his full bowl, also I mix his dog food with chicken some times and add an egg he would eat it for couple of days and then again would stop eating.
Soon there will be hunting dog show and i need him to gain weight and somehow to change this behavior.
Any help will be appreciated .


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum. I think quite a few of us have had this issue at one time or another. When our dogs get picky, we add an egg to their food. My husband mixes it up because I can't stand raw eggs or raw meat. This usually works for us, but we don't have to do it often. Since we don't show our dog, we just have to hear "your dog is malnourished" by those people that are uneducated when it comes to the breed. 

I'm not sure how often you change Sky's food, but I have heard that switching food frequently can make a dog picky. 

Our vizsla refuses to gain weight. We add more food, she adds more running around. 

Good luck!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to the forums!!  This is a very common problem among Vizslas, so I know there are lots of members here who have dealt with this exact situation. 

When you come to the Hungarian Vizsla Forums, look at your computer screen on the right-hand side, and part way down you will see a "Search" box. Type into the "Search" box the words *fussy eater*, or the words *satin balls*, and you will be redirected to earlier threads all about this subject. There are many ways to encourage your dog Sky to eat so he can get to a healthier weight. Other members might chime in here, too. Hope this helps! 

p.s. The first thing you might try would be the raw egg suggested by Meand My3!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

We met a breeder that suggested NutriCal. I'm not actually sure how nutritious it is (I think it's a lot of corn syrup) but it really works. Satin balls didn't seem to put much weight on our guy. He wouldn't eat his food in addition to them, so they weren't much of a supplement.



MeandMy3 said:


> Since we don't show our dog, we just have to hear "your dog is malnourished" by those people that are uneducated when it comes to the breed.


Yup. A V we know got loose and all the "found" posts were just about how she was so skinny, must be neglected, etc. despite the fact she was found with another gorgeous dog, who are both clearly loved. I just think it's so weird that people are so quick to point that out - when I'm always able to bite my tongue every time I see another overweight lab...


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Dextersmom - we had a hot tub repairman threaten to call animal control on us since she was so malnourished. Then he turned around and asked to buy one of our lab pups. I told him that if we were able to keep our lab pups so healthy, why wouldn't we do the same for our vizsla? It was crazy! I didn't sell him the pup.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If your dog has no allergies, then add a tsp of corn oil over its food daily.
And I know you will probably regret this later when your pup becomes a beggar, but feed them from your plate. I haven't came across much that these dogs won't eat when it comes from our plates.


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello
It may look weird but I have the opposite worry!
Leo,my five months old boy,eats more then he should(ORIGEN,large breed)He runs a lot .he's looking good but I worry about his growing fast and may be putting to much strain on his kidneys
As a plus I never know if he is a beggar and i should say NO or he is just a healthy hungry guy that doesn't give a **** on the producer's daily ratio


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Miru,

Just remember, those guidelines are only suggestions. Every dog is different.  As long as he looks good, I would think you can feed him more.


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you 

Feel reassured!
Wish you a nice Vizsla week-end


----------

